# Mpeg2 schneiden (Virtual Dub, TMPGEnc)



## Consti (10. November 2004)

Ich habe ein Video aufgenommen im Svcd-Format (also mpeg2).
Das möchte ich nun gerne schneiden.

Hab dafür Virtual Dub heruntergeladen und wollte die mpeg2 Datei öffnen, doch es kam nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

No Video Frames found in Mpeg-File

Wenn ich das Video mit TMPGEnc öffne, passiert gar nix, sondern das Programm beendet sich sofort.

Habe anstatt der Mpeg2-Datei auch einmal eine mpeg1-Dateia ausprobiert - da klappts dann.
Denke, dass es wohl an einem De / Encoder scheitert - aber abspielen kann ich das Video ja mit dem WinMediaplayer, Zoomplayer,...
Das Video wurde ja auch im Mpeg2 Format von dem selben PC aufgenommen!

Woran kann es liegen, dass es nich klappt?
Oder sollte ich besser ein anderen Programm nehmen. Es sollte hal tnur mpeg importieren können - Output wird dann DivX sein (der Codec ist schon drauf!)!


----------



## kasper (10. November 2004)

Das normale VirtualDub unterstützt kein mpeg2. Du musst entweder VirtualDub*Mod* oder VirtualDub-MPEG2 nehmen. Hier sind die unterschiedlichen Varianten von VirtualDub aufgelistet.

Mit TMPGEnc kann man kein AVI ausgeben, und bei einer DemoVersion wird mpeg2 nur für 30 Tage unterstützt.


----------



## Consti (10. November 2004)

mmh, Danke für die Antwort - wäre da selber wohl kaum drauf gekommen, aber jetzt klappt es und ich kann die Datei auch gut schneiden.

Gibt es, wenn man die Mod Version hat, eigentlich noch einen Grund die Original Version zu haben?
Die sind doch eigentlich, wenn die Versionsnummern übereinstimmen, identisch oder?

//edit:
Kann man in der Mod-Version den AudioCodec nicht mehr auswählen. Wenn ich nämclich ein Divx machen möchte, und bei 5min die Audio-Datei-.Grösse genauso gross ist, wie die Video-Datei-Grösse, dann kann es ja eigentlich nicht stimmen:
Meine Vermutung: Audio wird einfach als Wave gespeichert. In der "Original" Version gab es oben einen Knofp, wo man das einstellen konnte!


----------

